# Spielstände beschädigt



## Schnabulator1337 (28. Juni 2015)

*Spielstände beschädigt*

Hallo, 
Einige meiner Steam Spiele bringen beim Versuch des Spielstand Ladens die Fehlermeldung, dass der Spielstand beschädigt sei. Hierzu zählen z.B. Dirt 3 Complete Edition (2 Spielstände) und Grid 2 (Ein Spielstand), vermutlich gibt es noch weitere..
Die HDD auf der all diese Spiele sind, war z.T. bis auf das letzte Byte voll und sonst grenzt sie an der Grenze. 
Da mich die Spielstände ziemlich nerven, war ich daran interessiert, ob die volle Platte (und Windows Umgang mit Speicher) dafür verantwortlich sein könnte. Oder woran könnte es noch liegen

Danke schonmal und schönen Sonntag


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Spielstände beschädigt*

/push


----------



## XT1024 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Spielstände beschädigt*



Schnabulator1337 schrieb:


> Die HDD auf der all diese Spiele sind, war z.T. bis auf das letzte Byte voll und sonst grenzt sie an der Grenze.


Wenn kein Platz mehr ist, dann weiß nur der Entwickler was beim speichern passiert.

Ich würde ja einfach etwas Platz schaffen und mir den SMART Status der HDD mal ansehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Spielstände beschädigt*

Wenn die Savegames auf der Platte auch gespeichert wurden kann es sein das dort der Fehlerteufel zugeschlagen hat


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spielstände beschädigt*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Ich würde ja einfach etwas Platz schaffen und mir den SMART Status der HDD mal ansehen.


Über welche Software geht das?



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn die Savegames auf der Platte auch gespeichert wurden kann es sein das dort der Fehlerteufel zugeschlagen hat


Also nicht auszuschließen, dass da Windows ein Humbuck machte?


----------



## XT1024 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spielstände beschädigt*

Ich nehme immer CrystalDiskInfo - Software - Crystal Dew World
Bei Bedarf gerne screenshots anhängen.


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spielstände beschädigt*

Sieht doch nicht schlecht aus, oder?


----------

